# The Genetic Lottery, US edition



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

So if you got a black eye/black coat male and a pink-eyed white from the pet store in the US - we'll say New England/East Coat if you want to be more specific - what alleles would be want to bet on them carrying?

I need a way to keep myself entertained until I can actually go and pick up these mice.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty much impossible to say, especially what they carry. Pink eyed whites can be a myriad of things genetically also.

Why not get mice from a breeder instead so you can get a pedigree and know more about their background?


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Alas, I can't seem to find a current breeder anywhere closer to me than Indiana or Maryland, which is....a nine hour drive and a five hour drive, respectively.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I see. Are there no public transportation or anything either? I've traveled quite a bit to pick up good breeding stock, including imported ones, and it can definitely be worth it. It might seem like a big investment, but good mice to start out with can actually save you a lot in the long run if you plan to continue breeding. JUst one litter to see if breeding is for you, then that's another thing, granted.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

It's definitely something I'd be interested in doing once I've got a set up and a first litter (especially depending what colors actually show up). I would LOVE to work with satins eventually.

Perhaps it's strange and masochistic, but there's something about starting completely from scratch and working up that appeals to me. Probably once I realize how much it will take I'll feel otherwise!


----------

